# ANSI 1005 Type C (Visitable) Units ?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 8, 2015)

1005 Type C (Visitable) Units

1005.1 General.

Type C (Visitable) dwelling units shall comply with Section 1005.

I have 8 apartment buildings with 12 units each in the design stage and the question came up about when the Type C units are required. They are not mentioned in the IBC nor did we specifically require them locally as suggested in the commentary

The funding is all private.

Does Fair Housing require Type C units

 All units will meet either Type A or B and the 2 required Accessible units so they should meet the Type C requirements from what I can determine.

Am I missing something?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 8, 2015)

Type C units are not a code requirement. The purpose of the ANSI 117.1 Type C technical requirements is to provide a model for accessibility that can be adopted to apply to new housing not covered by the Fair Housing Act.

Requirements provided within the Type C criteria are intended to provide consistency throughout the country. Some municipalities which have adopted a visitability policy/ordinance include: Atlanta, GA; Freehold, NJ; Austin, TX; Irvine, CA; Urbana, IL; Visalia, CA; San Mateo County, CA; Howard County, MD; Albuquerque, NM; San Antonio, TX;  Onondaga County, NY;   Southampton, NY; Naperville, IL; Pima County, AZ; Long Beach, CA; Iowa City, IA; Syracuse, NY; Bolingbrook, IL; Escanaba, MI; Chicago, IL; St. Louis County, MO; Houston, TX; Pittsburgh, PA; St. Petersburg, FL; Toledo, OH; Auburn, NY; Prescott Valley, AZ; Scranton, PA; Arvada, CO; Rockford, IL; Montgomery County, MD.


----------

